# The Apocalypse (action Thread)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Aight fools this is how it all went down...

It is the year 2012, China has fired upon Japan virtually obliterating it and its population... Japans allies retaliate and fire upon China and all hell breaks loose as over 75% of the worlds population dies in mere hours and the oceans are vaporized in the horrible nuclear hollocaust, Wastelanders, Cultists, mutants, government officials trying to enforce their twisted sense of order upon the world, and once more rule the world in a faschist dictatorship.

The roleplay begins in each of your respective areas, and you must make your way to Washington D.C. where you are driven for your own causes, whether its to garner government secrets, technology, or even darker needs(You must make it there quickly (most of the roleplay will take place in D.C.). The main enemy will be the Government (though you may fight amongst yourselves of course its actually encouraged, though you may gain allies) Government is lead by President Agorus who holds power.



Jon Kole and his squad of Wastelanders had all been special ops in the marine core previous to the Fallout. They were the best the military had to offer and were armed likewise after looting a military base, they wore black body armour and customized it to show a stylized star of Chaos on the front, the gangs code of arms. They carried heavy firepower and knew how to use it. 

He peered out of the back of the troop carrier, they were almost to Washington... Max, his second in command tapped him on the shoulder. Sir we will be arriving shortly, would you like to specify a landing zone? "Take us to the outskirts of the city", he said in a monotone voice free of all emotion. "Our destination is the Pentagon, they have the most advanced technology in the world there, combat drugs, advanced weaponry, nigh impenetrable armours..." he said in an almost longing voice. But the facility is heavily guarded and dont expect us to be the only ones here, there will be fighting, blood, and... fun"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

General Choi Song looked out of the bunker that had saved his and 5 other fortunate people's lives. Destruction and Death was all he saw. Around 4 months ago, out of sheer panic, he had launched 6 ICBMs at Tokyo, Beijing, and Seoul....and now this? How could this of happened? 
This was all his fault. He'd done this. He'd fired the missiles. He'd ended humanity. The guilt was just too much. For the first time for years, he felt a tear roll down his cheek.

"Sir?" 
Choi turned around, immediately pulling himself together and hiding away the guilt. It was his adjutant, Jing. She was a former prostitute from Pyongyang, and possibly the only female to of survived the blast. It was ironic: one of the lowest of the low being the only one saved out of around 6 billion. It wasn't hard to see why she was so popular back then: she was very...Choi immediately forgot these thoughts. There was more important things to be doing.
"What is it?" replied Choi.
"It wasn't us who did....well most the damage. The launches were from America. We were just the trigger. It seems president Agorus has been planning something for a long time." 
_So it wasn't me who wiped out the population of planet earth_ thought Choi _That bastard Agorus must pay though._
"Right, what vehicles have we got?"
"Badly damaged MI-24, should be able to get us to DC, not any further."
"Tell the men to suit up, and get ready...we've got one bastard how needs to be taken down a peg or 2..."

By taking advantage of the few deserted airports that were undamaged by the firestorm, the MI-24 made it to Washington D.C...just. The helicopter's engines were trailing smoke, and one of the propeller blades was slightly bent, causing the craft to wobble unnervingly. However, it would be great use in a firefight. It still had 100 rounds of Minigun ammunition, and six FFAR missiles. Still, once those were gone (and it wouldn't take long), the helicopter would be just a big target. "Hang on, I can see a vehicle (OOC: it's yours NM), should we engage?"


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Sighing as he walked trough a deserted fishing-village, Gareth Mordeth Ksimyen cursed his luck. He had hoped to be able to fish for some food, but the water was nearly gone, and the fish didn't seem to eager to be caught (especially not the ones on 2 legs).
His stomach grumbling he scavenged what little he could from the houses. Most of it was destroyed by the nuclear fallout, but the food in the refrigderator was somewhat edible.
Suddenly he heard a sound... Running outside, guns at the ready, he looked up... and saw ah helicopter, smoke trailing after it.
"Bloody hell..."
It was headed for D.C he could see. In the blink of an eye he decided to go there too. He wasn't alone after all. there were still humans to talk to.
Feeling great now, he started running. That was a good thing his mutation had brought. his stamina was almost neverending, and he was faster than before.
A smile on is lips, he tought about the reaction of people when they saw him... and his teeth.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

One step. Stop. Wait. One step. Stop. Wait. One step. Stop. Wait.
Fenrakk had been doing this for an hour, patiently, despite the speed at which the clock was ticking.
The occasional flicker of movement showed the location of the members of his squad. He grinned. There were more, of course, but these were the only people who could do it - and they were the true members of his cult. All others were cannon fodder.
He risked a glance at his objective: a battered Chinook. The copter was the only one that would be able to fly, out of the handful that survived the nuclear war.
Soon, he would be there.
One step. Stop. Wait. One step. Stop. Wait. One step. Stop. Wait.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Marlow peered up from behind the upturned desk.
The room was littered with papers, weapons and all sorts of rubble.
But he was alive! He suddenly realised, though, that not everyone in the bunker was alive. He dragged himself towards Mike. His head bashed in by a lump of concrete.
Marlow let out a desparate sigh and wheezed in the dust filled room. 20 of his friends had been killed, and that was even though they were in a bunker. He then noticed that six others were watching him. He didn't know what all of their names were but he spotted Terry, the old dog who always got the boys fired up, Christian (The joker) and Nathan, his childhood friend.
"Nat!" he stumbled up to him and gave him a bear hug. "Alright Mar" Nathan choked out of the fierce grip.
Releasing him "What's happened you lot?".
One of the others started speaking "There was an emergency broadcast on the radio. Some ****** bastards let loose with some nuclear missiles or some shit like that".

Marlow stood bewildered. "Apparently it's safe to go outside though.." another said.
"Well.... come on, let's get some supplies and head out to see if we can get any help"_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"We've got a fast moving....human shaped thing heading towards us too. A survivor?" suggested a soldier observing the port side of the helicopter. "Set us down," replied Choi, noting the rapidly emptying fuel gauge. The man/woman/creature/mutant was approaching just as quickly. Choi, worried that it may be hostile raised his weapon, though undeniably happy to see another humanoid survivor. "Hello! Who are you? State your purpose!"


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Joy filling his hearth as the chopper descended, Gareth quickened his pace, now almst running as fast as a normal car. 
Looking at the people in the chopper, he suddenly saw a gun be aimed at him, and a voice calling out, altough not even his heigthened hearing could make out the words. Skiddering to a stop, suddenly cursing about letting his calm evaporate, he fell, and in a very uncomfortable way slided some 15 meters across rocky ground before halting to a stop, some 5 meters away from the chopper.
Rising up, he had almost forgotten about the people there as he hurt all over from scrathces.
"I'm... called...Gareth..." he said between gasps.
"I... come in... peace..."
Feeling dumb as he felt like speaking to an invalid, he had already said it, and could only hope for the best.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk kicked the body, to make sure it was dead. The few guards had died quickly, and the landing pad was relatively safe.
Satisfied, he walked towards the copter. As the team technician, it would be his job to get the hunk of junk flying. He lay on the floor and crawled - even with his squad covering him, you never knew whether or not a guard would shoot him.
He made a few repairs and climbed aboard. He made a 'k' sound twice in his radio. His squad climbed aboard and assumed firing positions.
Absol, the pilot of the group, climbed into the pilots seat. Fenrakk sat as co-pilot.
Then they were off, going from New York to D.C.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Good," replied Choi hearing the Humanoid was peaceful. Choi was over joyed. A survivor. He knew little English asides from most the words he'd just spoke. "I...err...Choi...You...Gareth...yes?" Choi felt so thick. Now he wished he'd took English at A-levels. "Err...I...err...launch..." Choi cursed in Korean. The one thing that came out of his mouth had to be that.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole watched as the chopper to their flank descended and smiled, "Why the hell do they stop?" he said to himself, there was nothing of worth left in this cursed place unless you were looking for rabid mutants, radioactive "zombies", and hostile wastelander tribes... they would learn, he thought to himself with a smile on his face.
"Take us down" he said a about 5 miles later as the sky started to darken, but sir the pilot stammered, we are a mile away from the pentagon!. "NOW!!! we have likely gone to far already, Agorus is cunning he has likely placed scouts and soldiers all over the place the area is likely crawling with them." MEN! get ready for combat, Pilot! shut the lights and continue... we will drop to the ground it is night they will not see us, the night is on our side."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok updates are going to be in red
*UPDATE* the government has spotted every1 already in D.C. and President Agorus has sent out soldiers to deal with the intruders.

Kole noticed an explosion in the distance where the troop carrier shouldve been and laughed, it had gone exactly as he had wanted and the decoy had suceeded they would be thought dead and the soldiers would be converging on the crash site to check for survivors. He had no worry at all about that, the pilot was dead for sure... that was if he had noticed the C4 strapped to the back his seat in time, Kole thought with a smirk.
"Alright men follow my lead".


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Serge struggled as he pushed a giant piece of stone off of him. He slowly went into a crouching position while wondering weather the troop carrier was planted with bombs, or shot at with rockets. Either way, him and his men were to close to the burning heap. Knowing people would soon come investigate Serge told his men to fall back and they'll start setting up surveillance and infer-red cameras come dusk when the scene has settled down.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Trying to understand the foreigners speak, Gareth wondered why a japanese... or maybe Chinese?... man was in America of all places. He didn't really care tough, they were humans, and not of the mutated sort.
Suddenly he heard a growling from behind... a growling he had heard all to many times already, even before the nuclear fallout.
Turning around, he was nevertheless amazed at the size of the dog, as it ran towards them, howling for blood.
"Erh... you got any idea how to kill that thing?" he asked the man...Choi, was it?.. but realized it would be too late for him to answer.
With a sigh, Gareth set off at a running speed, and met the doggie halfway, with knives drawn. With a jump up, he landed on the back of te dog,and stabbed both knives in its head.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The hellspawn did not fall dead, as he expected, so choi and his comrades opened up with their AK-47s. As far as he could tell, the dog was now dead, but knowing this mutant it may revive itself. "Err...chopper out of fuel, do you have some?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith, as his codename went, heard the teams leader Kole (yes noisemarine, this is your character im referring too) call the lights out and weapons ready. He looked over his gear. He cradled a L96A1/AW50 variant. Many people knew of the Artic Warfare Police (AWP), but few knew of the large weapon he cradled. It was the original L96A1, remade to chamber and fire .50 calibre rounds, best used in an Anti-material role, and incredibly deadly against human targets. Strapped to his leg was a pistol holster, in which sat a Desert Eagle, matt black in its finish. Sitting inverted across his chest was a lethal combat knife, its 6 inch blade glinting in the low light. He wore full tactical gear, sporting a helmet-mounted HUD used by the Marine Recon teams, dragon-skin body armour (OOC: look it up on Youtube, freaking awesome stuff) and the latest in stealth technology incorporated into his suit. The suit changed subtly as he moved from environment to environment. This, combined with rubber-soled boots made him nigh-on-impossible to find, still or moving. His HUD also provided thermal- and night-vision. His gear was a mottled grey and black, the standard for Urban Camoflage, perfect for the insertion into the urban areas of Washington. 

He had been a Force Recon Sniper, trained at the infamous US Marine Marksman Corp. Top of his league, he had operated all over the world, assisting teams wherever, whenever. His marksmanship was unrivaled the world over, now even less than ever. He had been drafted into this medley of Marines, a survivor squad led by the shady character known only as Kole.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Panting as he rose from the mutant cadavre, he admired the skill of the gunners, that they managed to avoid hitting him. Walking over to Choi, he said bluntly "Can your chopper take off? I'm not eager to stay here, and I'd rather have the company of other humans than those things." As he was speaking, he moved his arms in a frantic way, hoping he would be understood.

(OOC: Chrisman, how about one of your subordinates can speak english and act as a tolk? maybe the ex-prostitute?)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: That's a great idea. Thanks.)

Choi watched rather amused by the survivors attempts to communicate by waving his arms. But they couldn't go on talking like this forever. "Jing, didn't you say you could speak a little English? Please say yes."
"A little sir, but I think we could manage."
Hearing that the survivor was inquiring about the chopper, Jing replied "Yes, it flies, but fuel is low. Do you have any petrol?"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The seven men peered into the diseased lancape before them.
What was once London was now barren and decayed.

They had managed to restart one of the jeeps and headed out towards gatwick. 
Maybe they could find a plane to fly out on. He new one of them was an ex-pilot (fired after he bashed a muslim's head in out of sheer suspicion) and then they could get to D.C. 
He didn't quite understand why that was the best place to go, but he knew a fellow group had a foothold in an area of the city and* IF* they were still alive at least together they'd be able to think up some sort of plan.
Whatever the plan would be. 

Everyone merely scanned the horizon, apart from Christian who picked his nose (recieving a quick smack from Nathan)...

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!!" wailed Terry, over the wheezing of their vehicle as it grinded to a halt.
What Marlow saw before them all and the truck was a crippled figure, barely rags hanging off of it's frame. 
Blood sprayed from it's orifice as it moaned at them.
A deep droning sound (like the summer Marlow had gone watching whales with his wife..).
"Are you alright. mate?" called one of the others (who's name he had found out was Paul).
All of a sudden more figures appeared out of the dusty gloom, they too were in the same condition, barely clinging onto life.

Marlow flicking his gaze around, noticing the deep-set pale expressions, now on all of the mens faces. 
The creatures ponderous, stumbling movements quickly turned into haggard jogs and then desparate sprints.
All racing towards the Jeep.
"MOVE!!!"_


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole moved quietly through the ruined houses heading toward the burning crash site, the other ten fanning out behind him. The night was dark. He flashed with his fingers to kill anyone that they ran into on the way, a lone mutant began to ascend the stairs leading from the basement. Kole snuck up behind the fiend and slit its throat with a quick slash and let the body slide quietly to the ground. He once again signaled to the men to go down the stairs and kill any of its occupants.

The assembled mutants were all standing around a pentagram with what appeared to be a dead man in the center. 'A sacrifice' Kole whispered, a mutant with huge ears turned around... hearing the barely whispered word and roared, the others turned around and pulled out a motley assortment of weaponry. The squad fired on the fiends and killed but a few. "Dam things are resilient!" Kole said as he hacked the head off of a mutant with a previous bullet wound in its cranium.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Groaning as the woman who spoke english asked him about petrol, he tried to think the nearest gas station... then came to think of the village he just left. "Errh, can we use petrol for cars or boats? If so, i think it might be some in the village behind me, just a few minutes running away..." His speech slowing to a halt as the woman suddenly looked terrified of somerthing. Then it struck him! His teeth and eyes! They really weren't that extraordinary, but red eyes and pointy teeth was sure to give a decent person a fright.
"Hey, no, no I'm alright just a tiny mutation..." 
Groaning in his mind as he tought of the consequences, he prepared to run for his life.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk was half-conscious, his slowed breathing getting the better of him.
After the troops had started firing, he faked a crash. He now waited a few blocks away, a detonator in hand; they had rigged the chinook with C-4, and were waiting for the troops to muster there.
they were in DC, that was for sure. But where? that was a mystery.
He glanced at the open sewer entrance. When the bombs exploded, they would sneak in, leaving the detonator in the hands of a skeleton. He felt a tingle of pride. He was a genius.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Err...yeah...I should think so," came Jing's shaky reply, "We really need to get going now so, err, bye?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith had drawn his Desert Eagle, and was emptying his clip into the mutants. The massive .50cal bullets punched through the creatures, and as long as it hit something vital the mutant died. Sometimes though, he missed the vital areas. Pulling out his knife, he slashed the throat of the first mutant who came within reach. Stepping back ,he ejected the first magazine and slipped in a second before blowing out another mutant's brains. The room went quiet. Flipping down his HUD, Wraith scanned the room for any signs of life. He saw nothing but cooling bodies, evidently dead. His eyes came to rest on the 'sacrifice'. He saw a light flair of heat. *"Sir, the sacrificial human, he's alive, but only barely. MEDIC!!*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole walked up to the sacrificial human and knelt down, noticing the knives protruding from its chest. He could see the body start to warp and change, fingers elongate like daggers, teeth form into fangs, feet turn into vicous claws, and many other monstrous mutations. "This man's body has been sacrificed to a demon! He is possessed! Open Fire!" Kole shouted as the possessed sprung forward leaping for the group.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

There was barely even a splash as Fenrakk prowled the sewers. The bomb had destroyed a lot of the guards, and now they were making their getaway.
Travel was slow but efficient; many a guard had passed them. Hearing a copter overhead, he resurfaced.

He spotted a man and a mutant talking, the man in a chopper.
He revealed himself. 'Greetings,' he said


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Err...what's wrong?" said Choi in reply to Jing's jumpy comment.
Making sure she didn't offend the....thing...she spoke in Korean "Look at its teeth! And the eyes! They're all....inhuman."
Choi gulped. This thing was trying to lure them into a false sense of security, before killing them all when they got into the helicopter. They had to leave.
"Greetings."
Choi turned to see another human of military origin. _Great, another American, if the thing we've been talking to counts,_ thought Choi, whilst looking at fuel gauge on the helicopter. It was almost empty, and due to leaky fuel pipe it would be almost useless.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk saw the man glance at something inside the helicopter - probably the fuel gauge, due to the visible fuel leak.
The 'Thing' didn't seem as nervous as the man, and was almost like a statue.
He didn't trust either of him, but he did trust his squad. Incase there were any psykers about, he had not even tried to look at their hiding spots - or even glance the other way.
'I'm Scrin,' Fenrakk said. 'And you two gentleman are?'
He was smart enough not to give his name; he had erased all data on him from global databanks, but it didn't hurt to be sure.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Serge turned quickly around a corner of a crumbling building. Being on a scouting mission he was alone. Once around the corner he say mutant attacking a band of guys who have all opened fire. Despite his hatred for all who may oppose him Serge decides to help the men by opening fire on the mutant with his trust colt from behind while muttering 
"Knowing more of the situation and possible allies is more important then me being zealous, and even if they do prove to be enemies it'll be good to know more about them" 
Serge also looked for a back-up exit in case the troops decided to open fire on him as well.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Hellskullz we are in a basement so... technically you cant see us from the street, but I'll act like you ran in to investigate and saw us. or something or other...

All of the guns had silencers on the barrels, but the capophony was still monstrously loud in the confined space. The posessed was resilient but almost was a match for .50cal rounds from 10 specialists. Ears ringing Kole turned around to regard the intruder, "State your name, group affiliations, and reasons for being here.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Standing stock still as the other human appeared, he tried to think of how to gain their trust again. He didn't care to get shot because of a stupid mutation!
"I assure you the mutation haven't affected my brain, so you are completely safe. I would be a fool to attack a full armed group, no matter the way i did it. Especially as i need you to survive... It isn't what i would call easy to find food around here."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thomas turned to the others in the group.

"So the fuels gone? Where's the nearest supply?"

His navigator leaned over a map stretched on the battered bonnet, and began to trace lines.

"Well there is a car park here, we can siphon off from any intact, but once that's gone we haven't got a decent supply. We're going to have to leave this so blessed town for somewhere with better stocks."

"But what about His lost sheep? Where will the unfaithful's judgement come from now?"

"We've got them all, we'll have to go to the next major population area."

"Which is?"

Staring at the stained parchment his navigator found the faded script announcing their destination.

"DC, Washington DC. That's pretty bloody good. Plenty of fuel and people."

Excited Thomas grabbed up the Book of Shadows.

"_And with a flaming nuclear sword he swung, beheading all the evil giants in one mighty sweep. And ye they were gone, but scabrous rats still infected the world, only the loyal could kill._ We are hunting rats. Lets show those tyrants who destroyed our lives the true way."

With this the truck was stared up accompanied by cheers on the future revenge, and it began to carry the six of them to their new target, with a minor detour to pick up fuel.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk's spy instinct told him that the mutant was, first of all, not lying. Secondly, he could tell that the mutant was feeling something. Nervous? Afraid? he couldn't exactly tell. He was more used to shooting someone than learning about him. And he was no diplomat, but there was something he had to do.
'I'm Scrin,' he repeated. 'Who are you gentleman? and who else are you with?'


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC: sorry, should have stated that i went down the building rather then turned around a corner, my bad for faulty typing but thanks for letting me know ^.^

"Who are you to ask for my name? but if you must know i'm fanatic and was doing a scouting mission when i heard gun fire down here; thought i'd help purge the land of another satan-spawn"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"I am the one who holds your life in my hands, tell me your name... now so I have something to call you other than worm. Unless of course thats what you want to be called..." Kole said in a menacing tone.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"We are a number of Korean officers," said Jing in response to the newcomer's question, "My name is Jing-Seong-So, the only English speaker in the group, and this our leader, General Choi Song, who-" King thought it was best to stop there. If anyone found out what he had done, they would be pretty pissed.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The group's guns fell silent as it was assertained that the thing was dead. At that moment someone stepped into the basement.
Wraith saw his leader talking to the intruder. Stepping forward he calmly put his Desert Eagle to the guy's head. *"Just in case, sir, we learn to trust no one."*


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"My name is Gareth. Pleased to meet you." 
He really did feel pleased. By the looks of it, alot of humans survived the disaster. Altough something was amiss here. He could smell...something. He hadn't learnt all his abilities yet, so he was really worried now. For all he knew it could be mutants on their way, or more humans.
"Anyway, we should get out of here. I Don't like standing still in one place nowadays. It's too easy to get killed! So lets hurry up a bit!"
This was ridiculous. They were standing there in idle chattering while they should be getting fuel for the chopper.

OOC: We should move a bit faster. Like getting either onboard the chopper and fly away or start walking. Or we could start figthing, with some of your men dying, that is an option too you know :grin:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

After 5 days of travel (bear in mind my time skips are based on the fact that I'm actually telling the story from a further past perspective) the band of hooligans reached the airport, avoiding mutants where they could.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

REMEMBER I TOLD YOU THE GOVERNMENT HAS SENT SOLDIERS OUT TO GET YOU YOU SHOULD BE KNEE DEEP IN FIGHTIN PRETTY SOON, you'll likely take one to 2 casulaties depending on your squad sizes!!!!!but only if youv made it here


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

"Tch, i guess with the odds stacked against me i don't really have a choice, the name is Serge Roze" replied Serge with obvious distaste on his on tongue at having to temporarily submit


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith lowered his pistol and slipped it back into the holster. *"See, cooperation works, and we, as a team, cooperate. You fit in with us now buddy, not the other way around"*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Oh yeah, forgot about that GM post. And you said you wanted something to happen, Mordeth...hehehe)

"Right," said Choi, "ask the newly arrived American, and I'll go and-"
"Sir!" shouted a soldier, a member of Choi's group, "There's a small convoy on that overpass over there! More survivors! Maybe they have fuel!" 
The soldier ran off, waving to the convoy. It was just as he was passing the helicopter, a TOW rocket fired into the ground, obliterating the man, and the oil that had leaked from the helicopter exploded with a brilliant blue flame. The helicopter exploded in an immense detonation, sending the group to the ground. The clatter of assault rifles could be heard slowly approaching, and it seemed that more were on their way. 
"Fall back! Regroup in the village!" Choi that no-one would understand it (Unless they had the fortune of speaking his native tongue), but maybe the movements of his own troops would give them a clue.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thomas's group had been driving out on the dusty remains of what had once been a road for quite some time now.

Growing impatient he talked to the driver.

"So Mark, how long 'til we get there?"

"Not too long now, if they weren't flattened we'd be seeing the outskirts by now."

He turned back to sitting at the vehicles rear, with Jake the weapon expert who manned the machine gun.

A burst of fire burned out on the horizon.

"Looks like there are others but us here. Clean up, and lets meet them."

The vehicle began to turn, the damaged steering creaking at this work.

"Come on, they might not like cults. Don't let them know."

As he said this he began to wipe the symbols from his face, hid the book in with their supplies and tore off the trophies on his armour, letting them roll off behind the truck.

Readying his scope, removed from his weapon, he observed the area he saw earlier.

"Flashes of gunfire. It looks like a fight, all we need now is to choose sides."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Shuddering as bits of the burning chopper flew around him, he watched in some exitement as the rest of the group was blown to the ground. 
Getting the same idea as Choi, he picked up a wounded man from Choi's group, and set off at running speed towards the village.
"Fall back! We can fend them off easier once in cover!" Remembering the newly arrived American he turned and looked for him, but couldn't see him close by. He hoped he was safe, as he seemed to be friendly.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Alright Serge you can either travel with us or you can return to your friends..." Kole said as he began to walk off toward a wall, "I picked this place for a reason... this was my uncle's house way back when... Its connected to the sewers which should bring us to the pentagon, watch out for patrols whatever you do..." Kole said forbodeingly.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Serge pondered the choices given to him by Kole, _hmm, I can return to my squad now and report what i saw or i can follow this guy to learn more about him..._ after a couple seconds Serge responded " thanks for the offer, but i had best return to my men. Perhaps we shall meet again on the field of battle, only time will tell"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Maybe, only time shall tell, and you better hope that you don't find yourself on the wrong end of my barrel"* Wraith turned and followed his captain into the sewers, securing his L96 as he did so. Whipping up his Desert Eagle he flicked on his night-vision.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk ran into cover. He could already hear men falling from his cult's' shots. He pulled out his own rifle and spotted the vehicle that had shot the TOW. it was a Humvee, a perfect target for his perfect gun.
He aimed towards the rear, near the fuel canisters. *BOOM!* the Humvee flew dozens of meters into the sky, missile and ammo storage detonating alongside the fuel tanks.
But there were more. And they would be near him soon.
He snapped his fingers three times - the signal to fall back. He and his team stealthily went towards where Choi and the mutant had went (No offense, I simply forgot your name and it's not near where I can look it up)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole walked down the side of the sewer tunnel, his squad behind him assault rifle loaded and raised. "Be careful there are mutants down in these tun..." as small arms fire was discharged in the distance and he caught a round in the chest, protected by his kevlar he barely even flinched as he saw his enemy it looked like an agent, he fired 3 precise shots into the bastards head and dropped him dead. The rest of his company apparently noticed the loss and appeared down the tunnel...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: none taken. names Gareth, so you remember it 

IC: At the village now, he noticed nobody was around yet. Quickly setting the wounded man down, he started running back, to see if they needed cover.

After only a few steps tough he could see men running, gunshots bouncing all around them, shot from afar it looked like. Then suddenly he heard an explosion, an saw a rising ball of smoke from were the enemy had arrived. Had some other group attacked?
Ignoring the questions that formed up in his mind, he drew his guns and ran on. If he couldn't kill them all, he would at least lessen their numbers abit before they reached the village.

Almost were the gunshots were coming from, he saw a group of men, led by the man called Scrin. Quickly jumping up in a tree (one of the great things he was able to do as a mutant) he watched as they passed rather silently under him. If they killed Choi and his team it would be bad, but he couldn't be sure they would, so he let them pass unscathed.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi and his troop reached the cover of the village. A humvee exploded from the American's shot. What the hell was that gun? It didn't matter. A soldier lugging the squads PK fell as a shot clipped him on the leg. 
"Are you ok?"
"Yeah, I'll be fine, take my MG," replied the soldier. Choi ran up to the wounded figure and dragged him behind cover and set up the machine gun. 5 government soldiers ran into view. Choi pulled the trigger, and the 100 round drum was empty in seconds. The soldiers were cut to ribbons. "Pass me another drum!" The soldier passed Choi another drum of ammunition and slotted it in place. As if on cue, 12 soldiers ran into the open, guns blazing. The house that they were taking cover was slowly falling apart as each round slammed into the wall. The machine again made a loud "DAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA!" and the approaching soldiers fell, only to be replaced by another 7. "Another round, quickly!" the soldier rummaged in his bag, and looked up pale faced. "There's a hole in my bag, the last clip must have fallen out!" Choi groaned. Unless the others had ammunition, they were doomed. Choi drew his AK-47 and fired at the approaching men. 1 fell, but the soldier's armour was very strong, and the power of the aging weapon peeled in comparison. Choi reloaded his weapon and aimed for the head. 2 men fell. Armour had to be weaker at near the head. Yet still the government lackeys came. Where the hell were they coming from?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Martin Leonard, Major of the Royal Marines Special Boat Service, brevet-Rank Major General, Corps Marksman, Sniper Extraordinaire, and Personal Bodyguard to the Royal Family woke up after a brief sleep. 

Reflecting on his recent retirement from the Services it seemed as if the whole world had fallen apart because of him.

The Liver Building, the lower levels safe from the outside, had provided a suitable refuge from the Nuclear Firestorm that had destroyed the world 3 weeks previous. In that time, the survivors, as well as those who died had come to him - hate, desperation, and a need to feed had made them attack him. People who he would have nodded genially to in the street as he passed them the previous month were now killed withouth thought. Where the first attack had shocked Leonard, and being forced to kill the wasted woman with his barehands opened his eyes to how the world had changed. Now, they were target practise. Looking out onto a deceptively bright and cheerful day, he dropped back into the bunkers which looked out onto the 'old' naval Dockyard, and picked up his photo album which he had left on the shelf. Flicking through, he saw things which he knew he would never see again.

His wife, Sacha, and their 4 children. His childhood sweetheart, Navy Pilot, better than Leonard was in virtually everything, perfect and flawless, killed as she flew to intercept one of the 5 Nuclear Missiles targeting the UK. His hands shook as he heard the static warped comms reply as the dogfight took place in the skies. He remembered seeing the technical readout from the displays in MI7, Liverpool Branch, seeing the ammunition counter drop, but seeing the confirmed kills rising from Sacha's tally, when all of a sudden, despite destroying 4 out of the 5 ICBM's, her weapons ran out of ammunition, and she was a sitting duck, the chase was short, but final. A tear ran down his face, as Major Leonard remembered hearing her final words. He knew at the time that his children would die, but that he could not be there with them, their world ending in darkness and light. He broke down at the memory, the tears running down onto the well thumbed paper, the polaroids of his summer days spent in the fields out in the countryside, his first sexy picture of his "baby", the nights out he'd been on together, his wedding photo, the picture of him holding the twins that were his first children, the two girls sleeping soundly in his solid amrs, while the devilish grin split his face from ear to ear... all of these soaked the water up, becoming slightly blurred. It took a long while for Leonard to recompose. Continuing through the album, he saw yet more pictures of comrades from the past. Louis-Roy, or Welshman, an old schoolmate, football fanatic, and best man, also a fellow Marine. Passed through training together, Welshman heading off to join the Engineers, while Leonard specialised with Recon. They lost touch after that, although the saw each other a few times during the First Gulf War, as comrades in arms, and later, Leonard, although a member of the SBS by this time, he saw Welshman in Kosovo and Bosnia, and again in Iraq. It would be too much to hope the old Survivalist would still be alive. Still, HMS Ocean with its protection fleet was returning from the gulf. The flotilla had obviously been attacked, for it had not returned to Portsmouth yet. Flicking on through the book, he came to Sacha's favourite part. The medals he had recieved. The ceremony in which he had officially recieved the orders came 2 days before the 3rd, and Final War began. These pictures still smelt young. The ink was clean and sharp, the rugged face of Major General Martin Leonard (RM) (SBS) smiling back out, his chest bedecked like a ship on a return home, his family around him... Tears pricked at the corner of his eyes again. Steeling himself, he turned the page, to look at the medals he had won.

_Major General Martin Leonard, of the Royal Marine Corps, Special Boat Service Field Intelligence Officer and Hunter, (retired), you are hereby granted in recognition of your services, both on alien and home territory._

Looking down the list, with a wry smile, Martin noted that his full name would be a complete pain to write if he ever needed to do so. Over 15 Post Nominal Letters were now his, and was as heavily armoured a knight in full plate armour, thanks to the bars and Medals he had been awarded.

32 Years Old, he had had enough of swimming out of Submarines in the Gulf to get behind Iranian lines in the dead of night, and had applied for a desk job. After all, he had children to look for and had received his new posting afte returning from Iraq in 2008. 4 years later, he was the head of Security for the whole of theUnited Kingdom. It was a rapid developement, and he revelled in it. The attempt on the Queens life of the Great Depression would have proved successful if it wasn't for the old Field Intelligence coming through, and he noted that something was amiss. The interrogation led to one lead after another, and soon, the Prime Minister was discovered to be the real funding behind the plot. The execution was carried out by Major Leonard himself.

With a sigh, he returned back to the current world, and the rising sun was filtering down the skylights to provide energy for the solar panels to give enough power to let the laptop work. Suddenly, there was a crackling on the speakers as it picked up the signature of a blocked transmission. This was odd - he had successfully cracked almost all of the most advanced scrambling technologies, and he new the signature of those he hadn't - this was something new. Tapping in some figures, he triangulated the point of contact - 3 miles, and closing. The devestated landscape was in complete cover.. It would be hard to spot the originator of the signal, but the size showed it was a sizeable mass of something. Could be infantry, but could be a fast tracked unit.

Stretching, he picked up Ghillie Rag, and his huge Anti Materiel Rifle. Something that never left his side, the huge modified Barrett M95 Rifle fired a mix of bullets, ranging from Penetrator rounds to Incendiary, and even Explosive rounds. The interchangeable barrel itself was capable of firing a 23.2mm bullet, and was capable of firing on a fully automatic capability. That wasn't really an option. The size of the interference range suggested a force of perhaps 30 infantry, or 5 All Terrain vehicles. This would require accuracy, not belt fed Flesh Chewing.

Kneeling, Leonard threw the rag over him and the rifle, the Thermal imaging lens scoping through the ruins. The eyepiece burned with white intensity compared to the frozen ground, as it saw the first in a column of M113 APC's. Swapping to scope, he saw that the tank was emblazoned with the sign of "The Government", the mysterious faction who had started the end of the World. Taking aim, and doing some quick maths, Leonard placed the shot seemingly well above the tank and to the right. The 3 mile range on the Rifle would be tested.

The 3 metre long muzzle flash would be hidden, as Leonard had his back to the sun. Watching the fall of the Penetrator Round, the bullet a white hot speck dropping, dropping, dropping, dropping... and then it disappeared as it went into the APC's brilliant white light. The tank suddenly slewed off the road, then as soldiers tumbled out, it exploded, the fiery death viewable from the ruins on which Leonard was shooting. None of those got far enough away before they too died, caught up in the burning transport.

Smiling, pleased with the results, eye went to scope, and 4 shots rang out over the barren wastes. 3 of the vehicles blew up spectacularly, but the final one just went straight through. The soldiers spilt out, and took cover in the ruins.

"Well, old girl," said the Major to his rifle, "looks like you've had your bit of fun, lets put you down back to sleep now". So saying, he dropped down into the building, and put it into its casing. Taking out a variety of weapons, including his old weapons from back in the days in the SBS, he soon began out with a run to the stalled convoy. On the way, he selected his ammunition - DumDum rounds, should do the trick, he thought. His G36c was a piece of craftsmanship - the SVD Red Dot Sight would enable him to make shots that competant snipers would find difficult to make.

300 yards out, he, took stock of the area, and picked up his binoculars. The area was littered with debris, but he could see 4 men in the shadow of the APC, while 12 others took guard around the outskirts. Most were injured in someway - but that would have been from the flakes of metal bouncing around inside the tank, or even the whiplash as the bullet passed by them. If the round had connected, it would carry on going with enough force to kill perhaps a dozen people, completely disintegrating the area hit.

Panting slightly, Major Leonard rose into a crouch, the Silenced rounds taking 3 guards in the chest before they saw him, and another as he screamed a warning. That was when a sniper who had stayed hidden under a Ghillie Rag until now shifted his aim. Leonard saw this, and managed to snap of some Automatic shots, which whipped into the matting as a shot rang out. The .300 Winchester Rifle bullet slashed by the one man army, the air which struggled to catch up in the bullets wake smashed into Leonard, knocking him off his feet.

Rolling with the fall, the area where he landed was riddled with various weapons, the chatter of AK47's, and Chug-Chug of an M60 LMG could be heard over the phut of silenced SA80s and M4's.

As he came to a stop, the G36 sprayed at the Machine gunner while Leonard ran to shift the gunners aim. As the clip ran dry, the last bullet smacked into the Gunners throat, blood bubbling through like a kid with a straw in milkshake. Diving into cover, he picked up the Magnum rifle left by the dead sniper, and fired a shot into the following troopers, taking on in the belly, snapping its spine and it carrying on into the following soldier.

Throwing the rifle down, he pulled out his double pistol, and fired a shot at the leader, a Lieutenant, if the rank organisation was the same as American Military. The bullet took out the chest, the bullet fragmenting and splinters of bone shredding the heart and lungs. Coughing blood, the grizzled officer died. Snatching an AK47 up, the remaining soldiers were quickly mown down, with no mercy.

- - - - -

With the fighting over, Leonard, or 'Marine' as he was known as a teenager, moved over to the tank which had not exploded. Seeing why, he had fired the shot, which had passed through the armour plating on the front of the tank, passed through the head of the driver, and continued into the engine block, piercing a piston, causing the tank to stop. The bullet didn't though, and it carried on, killing 5 men sitting in the hold, before exiting the tank, leaving a dent in the ground.

"Hmph". 

Stopping only to loot the bodies, he found a dispatch on the body of the Lieutenant. It said that HMS Ocean was due back in port in this week. Southampton and Portsmouth are blockaded, which meant that Liverpool was the only port left available to it. However, there was no mention of her protection vessels. Marine could only assume that they were destroyed. However, with Ocean alive, hopefully... maybe... just maybe... they'd be an opportunity to get revenge on those who destroyed _his_ world


Sorry to everyone - just got carried away - not everything will be so big


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Waiting in the tree, the goverment soliders never saw him coming. The last of 4 waves of attackers ran under him, and he dropped down behind the last one, killing him silently with his knives. Running fast and silent, he quickly killed off the remaining 8 men, without anybody noticing, and was now closing in on the last 5 remaining alive. Choi had done a good job with the rest, but his machine gun seemed to be malfunctioning or something, and he was in a tight position now. Gareth was a bit surprised that Choi had missed the wounded man he had carried there.
Suddenly remembering Scrin, he wondered how they had disappeared so quickly. Maybe he hadn't been so invisible up in the trees as he had tought. 
Running clear of the tree-line, he threw one of his knives with a fluid motion, and one of the attackers dropped dead. Running past his corpse, he drew out the knife.
Only 4 to go, then they had to prepare for more vehicles and men.

OOC: Didn't this thread close for new people after Ordo Xeno Commander? just wondering.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole fired rounds from his .50cal machine gun into the agents, ripping them to shreds. Of course they werent the only ones armed weith lethal weaponry he noticed as the man next to him heads exploded in a shower of gore, In the darkness he threw a frag grenade down the hallway waiting 3 seconds before he threw it. They didnt have enough time to pick it up before it killed all of the group except one survivor.
The wounded man raised his gun and Kole shot him in the elbow completely severing the limb, he walked up towards the man and stuck his finger in one of the shrapnel wounds, "oh you will tell us everything worm..."

OOC: tough position Vaz, I dont want to seem like a pushover, but I dont want to be an ass I wash my hands of this and leave it to the people to decide! discuss


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The guy's head next to him exploded just as he rounded the corner. Leveling his Desert Eagle, he fired rounds into the glowing figures down the sewer. 3 dropped, a forth being hit in the leg before Kole's grenade going off, ending the gunfight.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Ok dude i did say that the RP wasd close so there will be no more people, but there may be a sequel after this ones over :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC - Alrighty - Take it that I I met HMS Ocean in the dock, boarded it, found comrades, then set sail for Washington, but I got delayed en route. Damn Governmetnt


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

every1 done posting or what?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: No, but there doesn't seem to be much to post about at the moment. At least at our group, and by the sound of things your group, we have repelled the initial assault. Maybe another GM post?)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

alright this is my first roleplay so please be understanding of my lack of knowledge... you have for the most part repelled the government attackers and are taking refuge wherever you can, all of us happen upon various sewer entrances that will at some time connect all of us for good or ill... and for the ppl who have yet to arrive I suggest you land wherever you guess to be an appropriate spot and disembark

Kole had been torturing the prisoner for some time now and had garnered much information from the bastard, the prisoner had been split asunder Kole had learned much techniques for this sort of thing and had exposed the heart and brain to his 'gentle probing' which was extremely agonizing and left the prisoner as nothing more than a vegetable awaiting death by any sort of means. Leaving him there they set off toward the pentagon "Move out men its time for death..."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Slitting the throat of the last goverment solider, Gareth took a minute to admire his work. He really felt his own blood rush when spilling others. Suddenly he felt a pain in his theet, and all went black...

Coming slowly back to conciousness, he felt a salty taste in his mouth, and moved his hand to wipe it away. Looking at it, he saw blood. He remembered dreaming a weird dream, like watching trough a haze, as he bent over the just-dead solider... and... blankness.
What had he been doing?

OOC: yes, i drank their blood, make some comment about seeing me do it pls


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi continued to fire his AK-47 into the approaching government mob. Many fell, but his ammo was low, and they really needed a miracle to get out of this. 

And that miracle came in the form of Gareth bursting from the trees and slicing the enemy down. A sudden look came over the mutant's face, a chilling animalistic look. The man bent over the corpse of a government soldier and started what could only be described as eating his throat. Jing had described its pointed teeth: maybe it had become the Vampires of legend and hollywood B-movies. A sudden thought came over Choi. _If that thing can do it to an defeated enemy, surely it could do it to my men._ Speaking of which, he hadn't seen another of his soldiers for a long time.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watched as the soldiers disperse. Gareth had been helpful, but it couldn't have been good for morale from the mutant drinking enemy blood. His men didn't mind, though - they would jog to Hell and back without breaking a sweat.
He trusted Gareth, more so than he trusted Choi. The mutant seemed freindly, while the Korean was extremely nervous, confused, etc.
He turned. He was hiding between an open window and a door that had blown off its hinges. He stepped out and wealked towards Gareth. He appeared woozy, as though he had been asleep. He helped him to his feet.
'Let's meet up with the others before the next wave,' he said.

OOC: sry I haven't posted in a while Command and Conquer requested that I play it from 5AM to 1AM (if you know what I mean :biggrin: )


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole poked his head up over a manhole cover just in time to see a troop carrier moving towards the outskirts of town. "Lets check out where these fellows are going to" he said half to himself and half to the others. he looked around to make sure it was clear and pulling himself up out of the sewer, he motioned for the others to follow. A fee hours later when the sun had come up they watched the truck disappear and heard screams follow them... "Theres something definetly in there, lets go men."

in case you dont know I'm heading towards you and were gonna meet for good or ill its up to you, and scratch the sewers unless you need an escape route or a ambush spot or it just fits into the story.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> in case you dont know I'm heading towards youCOLOR]




OOC: Who was that intended for?
OOC: Our group could use an update, if this quote wasn't intended for us


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Choi and the others in the group are stopped by the sudden appearance of Kole and his group.

Kole asks in Korean, "What exactly are you gentlemens names?" Also saying the same phrase in American afterwards.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Stumbling towards Choi, hands on his head, all he could think of was the sudden pain in his head. He... saw... what could only be the memories of the man whose blood he had drunk. 
The horror of it was almost too much to bear...

After walking in blind past Choi, he ended up right beside the solider he had carried to safety, and promtly fainted again, for real this time.

OOC: Be nice to me, i saved your asses :victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Upon seeing the mutants stumbling towards them, Wraith snapped his Desert Eagle up, aiming it at the centre of the beast's forehead, wary of what might happen. Suddenly the thing fainted, and the other mutant put it on the ground near him. Figuring that it was better to be safe than sorry, he kept his pistol out, cocked and ready. In the mean time, he scanned the ragtag group that was in front of him, in case something threatened his commander or the squad itself.

OOC: edited to suit.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Upon seeing the mutant stumbling towards them Wraith snapped his DE up, aiming it at the centre of the beast's forehead. Suddenly the thing fainted, landing on the ground near him. Figuring that it was better to be safe than sorry, he kept his pistol out, cocked and ready.


OOC: I had assisted Gareth getting there, I was helping him walk

After depositing Gareth next to the soldiers, he turned to the newcomers.
'I'm Scrin,' Fenrakk said. 'You are very polite - in fact, thats a nice BB gun.' He didn't even grin - jokes were only good when you don't laugh. By a quick scan, it seemed as thjough his squad had hidden - he doubted Choi knew they existed, and if he did, he could probably tell their guns would certainly be aimed at the newcomers. 'Speaking of politeness, it is best to not aim weapons, or to ask someon's name without giving yours first.'


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

This 'BB gun', as you call it, would blow your brains out. .50cal shots do a lot of damage, even to you mutants. We just killed a bunch of while back, and boy oh boy did this sweet baby do a nice job to that guy's skull. His rear skull plate needed shifting, across the room. Unfortunately, it seemed to take a lot of his head with it. It was rather unsuccessful surgery, the 'patient' died.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"You give your names first" Kole said in english after the exchange between the man called Wraith who had proven to be quite effective so far. Then in Korean said "I'd tell your friends to put their guns down, you men seem smart enough." Then again in english he said I'd hoped you may be able to help us out here, I see we have common feelings about president Agorus, and we're alike you and I special forces, brothers in arms?" Kole replied to the man in front of him.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

He turned to the newcomer. 'Well, I'll never chooses you to be my dentist.'
He turned to the other. 'I like stealth, and incase its not obvious, twenty-something men is quite easy to spot marching down the street,' he said. 'I will not reject your opinion, but my group will take a vote.'
He turned to Gareth and Choi. 'Unless you two think they should join, we're on our own. Well?'


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: hey sry about not taking in that you helped me walk... you must have posted between my screen loading and me writing heh... and I'm fainted, do decide without me  just don't let Kole kill me!

Mumbling and twitching on the ground, Gareth had some very bad nightmares, about his blood-suppliers boring life. His vampire self was listening to the conversation tough, and Gareth would remember every word said... when he eventually woke up. (Wich won't be before you have decided and started moving. Drinking blood the first time is a bit heavier than being on drugs (or dead drunk)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: It isn't Kole who will kill you buddy, its Wraith


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: ah, but not if i kill you first. One bullet would not kill me you know. Most likely you'd trigger my werewolf-transformation lol. 

Rifle ey? Nice. Guess i would have a hard time stopping that, yes... vampire or not


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: haha, thats why they invented this thing called double-tap. Anyway, we probably won't come to that, and chances are, if I'm going to take a shot at you, it will be from about a mile or 2 away  hence the L96A1/AW50 sniper rifle I'm using.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: my sniper rifle's better :tongue:

Fenrakk realized the newcomer wasn't willing to put his gun down. He snapped his finger...
And a flurry of well-aimed sniper shots flew out from every direction, all working in perfect coordination, knockeing the newcomer's weapon into Fenrakk's hands. He threw it on the floor and placed a foot on it.
'You first,' he said.

OOC: sry if I can't do that, felt I had to make SOMETHING happen, and this is what I came up with I'll change it if u want


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC : yea, that wouldnt work. My gun is no longer raised  i lowered it before.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: that was the best you came up with? amazing...

Suddenly jerking to a rise, the pain blocking out all toughts, Gareth started lashing out in blind, smashing walls to splinters, and sending the men around him flying, before falling to the ground with a bestial cry, foam spitting from his mouth, hitting and kicking in the ground as the violent backlash from drinking blood reached its momentum, before he suddenly lay still, the breath rasping in his throat.

"Wh-where...am...I...wh-who... am... I..?" 
Eyes slowly focusing, he could see the shapes of men standing over him, and turning his head he saw some lying on the ground.
"What happened?" he asked the one he recognized as Choi, just as several guns was pointed at him.
"Uhm... parlay?"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi and his men put their rifles down. The man that must of been picked up by the mutant was back, and looked better than ever. The mutant was a good man, it seems, and wouldn't kill his men. He helped the mutant up, and hoped that the other newcomers wouldn't slaughter them all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole moved faster than the eye could track and punched Fennrak in the nose, hearing the cracking of cartiledge and seeing him hit the ground hard he followed him down to the ground and put his gun to his head, "no you first I insist. Men spread out and find these snipers be prepared to kill them" he said over the radio so noone but his squad would know what the command was...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: um... that post appeared after I posted... What now?
OOC: And I said my name was Scrin you don't know my real name although I will reveal it soon
OOC: imagine you never put it down :biggrin:

Fenrakk was interrupted when Gareth began thrashing around on the floor. He was about to fire at Choi when suddewnly he bent down and helped Gareth up.
Seeing that Gareth was in good hands, he turned to the other group. He kicked the gun back to them.
'Leave. Now.' He said in a tone none of them had heard from him. 'If you are so weak you need hands to hold along the way, then you are of no use to us.'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: um... that post appeared after I posted... What now?
> OOC: And I said my name was Scrin you don't know my real name although I will reveal it soon
> OOC: imagine you never put it down :biggrin:
> 
> ...


OOC: you were still standing there so I punched you in the nose after taking Wraiths gun or whatever, dont ignore my post you on the floor with a broken nose and a gun pointed at your face. Also you never say your name as Scrin you always say Fenrakk it gets confusing, your most recent post is ignored as to the fact its impossible since your on the ground...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: So you're saying my post came before your and that I am now on the floor? Or that my post never happened?
OOC: And my name is Fenrakk but I'm lying to everyone and saying it's Scrin I can start calling myself that in posts until I say my real name if you want


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: erh, why are ANY of you still standing? I was sorta... sending you flying with my blind punches... btw, me thrashing around was meant to spur you into action xD do something except acting all high and mighty with each other, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Gah, this is confusing, do a GM post and sort it all out and we can start afresh, say a few minutes after this has happened and we all calmed down again.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: lost track of story. Confuddled)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: yeh me 2 we'll go with Mordeths line we all got knocked down and got back up to aim guns on Gareth

Kole got up and walked over to the mutant, "scum" he said as he raised his gun preparing to put a bullet between its eyes.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith stepped forward and to the side of Kole, his sniper rifle now trained on the mutant. *"I don't care how mutant you are, at this range nothing survives"*


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: niiice... gah, this is gonna get hard to get away from... 

A bit angry that they had the guts to point guns at him after he just saved them, (He doesn't remember thrashing about), Gareth moves as fast as he can, and in a blur of movement is holding both men at their troaths, lifting them with ease from the ground.

"Keep your guns pointed at the enemy, fools! Or, if you consider me an enemy still," he said, tightening his grip, choking them slowly, "then you might as well die here. Now! What will it be?" 

Glancing over at Choi, he added silently, "Gather your men. We move out, as this place will soon be crawling with soliders.

OOC: Let's get moving now. (just go with me, please. Im tired of being in one place.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi didn't understand what the mutant was saying, but the signs were easy ebough to spot. These newcomers were mad. Cultists, even. Not the kind of chaps to hang around with. Still, though he and his men followed the mutant, they still didn't quite trust him. Choi's sleeve was slightly tattered after he had tried helping the mutant up, and one of his men had a bleeding nose from a blow. Still, better a seemingly peaceful mutant, rather than slavering cultists.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole smiled "Hahahahahaha!!!!!! your a fiery one! big mistake" Kole gave the thing as it was best described a kick to the face, shattering its cheekbone, he then landed and held it in a grip even it couldnt get out of. "Now" he whicpered into its ear, "Its time you stand down, I'm sure you dont wish to die" he said as Wraith who had been standing next to him liftedf his gun towards its face. "watch oyut for anyone who tries to interupt our conversation, and put them down if they get close".


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: What of my false name?

Fenrakk snapped his fingers and another flurry of shots flew from the buildings, scraping the arms of the men holding Gareth down. Fenrakk used the distraction to kick [Wraith] in the face and punch [Kole] in the nose, before dragging Gareth to his feet and running. More shots flew out, from different places, to slow down the newcomers. Fenrakk knew his squad would stealthily follow them, so he didn't worry. He passed Choi and his men as he ran
'Run, before they shoot us down!' he cried.

OOC: I used the [] things because I don't know your names yet


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Startled at the force of [Kole's] kick, Gareth felt himself be caught... then released, and now they were running!
Pity. He was right on the verge of ripping their throats, and.... NO, this wasn't like him! This wasn't who he was.
stumbling a bit as suddenly a bullet scratched his head, leaving a trail of blood down his head, Gareth cursed the traitorous newcomers, and pledged revenge for this insult on their honour, not noticing how his personality slowly was changing.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'We'll lead them to the ruined culdesac up ahead,' Fenrakk said. 'We'll have them trapped!'


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith doubled-back as he saw the kick coming. he absorbed the blow by leaning with it before performing a back flip to get back to an operational level. As he saw the other group running he level his gun and sighted in on the first man. Squeezing the trigger, the man's head exploded in a shower of blood and brains as the .50cal bullet transferred all its energy into the target. Wraith loved hollow points. Watching as the group rounded a corner he stood and walked over to his pistol. Picking it up, he checked it over, reloaded a mag and slipped it into its holster. To take down those mutants, Wraith was prepared to reveal his secret...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk, even though he was fully human, was not untouched by transformations. He was gifted with subtle mutations, like hightened senses of smel and hearing. And he heard the sound of a gun returning to its holster, but he smelled the newcomers pursuing them.
'Hmmm....' he thought.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: it never said Choi left so i can still talk to him

Kole grabbed the Korean by the jacket and said "Pick a side" in Korean. He then began to go back the way he came his squad following cautiously behind him keeping an eye on the Korean as they went back, "We have an objective to complete we'll not be going off on a pointless chase, Our destination is the Pentagon, we may run into them on the way and kill the bastards without losing another step..."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: hmmmm.... its like this:

Me and Gareth
Choi 
Kole
Wraith

mAKE UP YOUR MINDS!

EDIT: damn caps lock


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith was disappointed with losing his chance to finish the mutants, but obeyed his commander's orders without hesistation. Looking back for the last time, Wraith started to walk back the way the squad had come.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: now Wraith and Kole are back together. Choi just needs to make up his mind.

'They've stopped following us,' Fenrakk said. By the look on Gareth's face, he could tell he knew it as well. 'Well, I guess we'rre together now.'

OOC: I intend for Gareth to say 'thanks' or something and use my false name so I can reveal my true one


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: cmon Choi! be my buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Buddies are ones most likely to turn on you


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: Buddies are ones most likely to turn on you


but what about best duddies? :shok:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Hoping Kole doesn't glance in my direction  lol JJ :friends::drinks:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Duddies? JJ? you guys gotta use Speelcheck more often :laugh:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: Duddies? JJ? you guys gotta use Speelcheck more often :laugh:


JJ isnt a miss-spell, its an abbreviation


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I thot u meant to say JK


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yup and duddies is a typo :laugh:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: you forget that this is an action thread, so you're meant to use 'OOC:' when talking, well, OOC. 

IC: "Well... thanks, Scrin... Now that we aren't followed anymore, maybe you should call out your men. They seem to have lost a lot of their sense of sneaking when running, i can make out several of them trough the bushes, and smell the rest..."
This said, he drew his pistol in a fluid motion, holding it towards the ground in old western-style. He wasn't sure about Scrin yet, but he seemed to be more thrustworthy than some of the men they had left behind, maybe except for Choi.
Suddenly feeling as he was waking up, he shaked his head a bit, and put away the gun again. What had he been doing back there, threathening the 'newcomers'? 
He didn't understand one bit of what was happening to him...
"Erh... what should we do now?" he asked Scrin, who seemed to be just as confused as himself.

"What now?!"

OOC: wow, never knew split personalities could be so fun


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Actually, I went with the others. Meh, still a cool situation.
OOC: Sorry about not posting, I've been bogged down with homework and real life.

Choi felt himself being lifted up with extreme force. He didn't know what happened to his men, they probably went with the others. Still, Choi somehow felt he owed something to the mutant for saving him and his men, so he made up his mind. "Not yours," said Choi as he kicked the man in the groin. _Shit this is going to get me in a lot of trouble_ thought Choi as the blow struck home.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Kill that fucking *****!" Kole screamed as he rose to the ground after the kick to the groin. Kole raised his gun and shot one of them in the back and hitting chinco in the shoulder. "This slight doesnt go unpunished we kill the chinco and any of the others who defend him. Follow them in the woods, you know what to do get your rifles ready..."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: What's a *****? What's a chinco?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Names Fenrakk,' he said. He looked around. Gareth was right - the squad had never come so close to being caught, and it was hard to deal with.
'What about you?' he asked. 'You're alone out here?'

OOC: Don't worry about it, Chrisman. I have 10-hour school days, 2 hours of homework, and an hour of doing chores and eating inbetween, AND 8 hours of sleep. Do the math, and that leaves me 3 hours of my life each day to waste on the comp. I must say, I'm jealous :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> OOC: What's a *****? What's a chinco?


OOC:chinco is a derogatory term for asian. nothin personal just my character is pissed and hes callin you only thing he knows how to :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: lol but we could use an update or sumthing I'm the only one here


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Oh right, that explains it all).

Choi fell to the ground as the madman fell to the ground from his kick. Seems even when you're a slightly mutated cultist a kick to the groin still fells you like 8 year old school boy. He immediately made a break for it. There were some insults thrown at him, and Choi pulled out his Berreta and blind fired 2 rounds blind fire, but didn't turn back. Rounds exploded around him. He could see his comrades up ahead, his squad, the mutant and Scrin. A round clipped him in the leg, and he stumbled slightly, but he still continued. he soon reached them. "*cough* h....hi."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith spun as his leader fell. He saw the leader running. He pulled up his Desert Eagle, took aim and fired...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Still with a sligthly distant look to his face, Gareth listened to Fenrakk finally reaviling himself. 
"Yes, I'm all alone, or i was anyway, now that I-"
Clenching his teeth as Choi appeared, wounded, he bit his lip with his sharp teeth...
Now, it seemed as if Choi had made a good decision. 
"Hello my friend," Gareth said in forced cheer, "You seem to be in a bit of trouble, should we help you out a bit?" 
Saying this, he grabbed Choi and his girl, who happened to stand close by, and gave a quick remark to Fenrakk, "Retreat for now," before setting off at high speed. They were in no shape for a combat now, confused as they were.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"into the trees..." Kole said "folow my lead, we end this..." they moved stealthily through the trees making good time and following the other group. "I have no wish to make this last to long we must end this quickly, then make our way to the pentagon." he radiod to the rest of the squad.

*UPDATE*
you have gotten away for the mean time we are pursuing you closely and are on your trail since your carrying wounded, we'll catch up to you soon, in the mean time take shelter, run or maybe try to get us, (which I wouldnt suggest) either way we still got to get to the pentagon somehow.

Sitting back in his seat *Agorus* looked upon the fighting with rage in his eyes. 'They had killed atleast 2 squads of his heavily trained men! How!' he asked himself. He turned to his field commander Bacthen, "I thought you had better than this!" Agorus raged. 'Sir', Bachten said 'give me more time they will die.' 
"Yes, but this is your last chance general... your last chance..."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Finally some action. Oh, and i doubt your whole squad could kill my char if he's in a rage... Somehow his other personality that sometimes kicks in is real cunning, devious and cold-blooded  I wonder how it happened, hahaha! :victory:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I like the alter-personality :jealous cyclops:

Fenrakk heard Gareth's response and fled, knowing his squad was close behind.
The newcomers were chasing them, and there was nothing his squad did better than form a solid defense.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith had heard the orders and was proceeding on a flanking maneuver. Moving stealthily through the forest, he covered the ground out to the side of the enemy group quickly. Making sure he was out of visual contact he started searching for a good spot to snipe from.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

There were snipers.
Fenrakk knew immediately. That's why they hadn't appeared yet. An ambush was out of the question, so sniping was the only practical way.
He looked around the culdesac. His snipers had certainly chosen good hiding spots - even he was having a hard time finding them.
Almost. They were almost here


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith lay down and started pulling the local foliage over him, masking his shape entirely. Pulling out his L96A1/AW50 he attached his Thermal Scope. Extending the bipod, he pushed it forward and covered it with more foliage. The Thermal scope meant his scope could be covered and he could still see just fine. Peering through the dimly-lit scope, he started scanning the area. He was picking up faint heat signatures at just under a mile away. Zooming in he spotted the mutants they were tailing. He kept looking and started to pick up more signatures. _Snipers_ he thought. *"Commander, we have possible sniper assets in the ambush area"* he whispered into his mike. Taking careful aim down his scope he sighted in his first target, one of the enemy snipers who appeared to have a large rifle, his biggest danger. *"Sights hot, I repeat, Sights hot, requesting permission to fire"*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Fen isnt that not allowed using info I'v posted as my characters thinking and using it as info youv gotten in the game... you cant do that

Kole orderd his men into position, "Find your targets and tell everyone who youv picked over the radio. Also watch out for their snipers, theyr missing from the picture, Wraith and 4 others find them and take them out." Kole said as he zeroed in on his target, the only woman in the group, before he fired he whispered back to wraith permission granted..., he then squeezed the trigger after seeing the shot had been taken by wraith immediately. and her head exploded in a shower of gore, he smiled to himself muttering "thats payback for the nutshot commy."

OOC: I killed the girl and Wraith killed the sniper, happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith received permission, and fired. The took a few seconds to cover the distance. The man's head exploded as the .50cal round hit it from just under a mile away. To the group, the shot seemed to have come out of nowhere. He quickly picked up his next target and fired again, the large bullet passing clean through a wall before entering the man's chest, incapacitating him. He found his sights on the mutant. Emptying the chamber he pulled out a .50cal Armour Piercing Incendiary Round (APIR) and slid it into the breech. Closing the action he sighted in on the mutant again and fired...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The whole squad began to fire and the special forces snipers were almost extinguished they began to take better cover as did the rest of the group, he saw as he witnessed them run into buildings. 'So much for a short fight' Kole sighed, this could drag itsself out for hours... "What do you say men we leave them for Agorus to finish it up or we do it ourselves with casualties, I am sure he will be arriving soon I suggest we leave as they will not be glad to see us..." 


ok we killed a few of your men/girls and in the previous post I put up Agorus is heading your way and you need a way out as you would be lead to reason along the same path of thought as me seeing as that shouldv been your conclusion, thatd hed send more troops seeing as you killed the others, dont worry my group will take casulaties before the days out, and if you choose to stay youll kill the gov agents either way we just killed 4 in the engagement all told.

General Brachten was leading this personally he wouldnt let these dogs get away alive for killing his men, they neared the area he saw in the camera in agorus's office and arrived in the clearing taking it in the troops disembarked and headed the way agorus had indicated, while they left Brachten gave a nod to the camera in the trees.

government posts will be in... blue?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: You may of doomed the human race to extinction by killing the girl without any known female survivors, well done )

"YOU BASTARDS!" shouted Choi as he saw Jing fall dead, "You absolute bastards!" He reloaded his AK, and started to lead a charge into the enemy snipers. Two of his men were dead to the sniper fire earlier, but the remainder had lots of cover. Choi fired a sustained burst at the one he had kicked in the nuts, who must of been Jing's assailant, and prayed the bastard would take a hit. An enemy sniper stood up to take a shot, and was gunned down by the combined fire of the 4 advancing soldiers (OOC: It is OK to kill off one of your snipers? I guess it is kind of fair because you did kill my girlfriend :grin. Choi felt a sniper wound lacerate his arm, but it was only a flesh wound, and until that bastard hit the ground without a head it didn't really matter


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: You do ofc know that now I have to kill as many of your men as i can? My char was kinda... carrying both Choi and Jeng, so I would naturally be quite enraged... time for devious personality.

Having dropped Choi and the girl to let them run themselves and also to save some stamina himself, he watched in horror as the girl almost instantly was shot down.
And then he was shot himself, knocked off the ground as the bullet hit him in the chest.

Something clicked.

And, strangely, just as he faded into darkness, he felt his body buckle and change, his bones grow longer, bigger and stronger, and twisted around to fit the new shape. 
His skin started to grow hair rapidly now, masking him in a cloak of grey fur. He could feel his teeth, all of them, grow longer and sharper, and his head felt really weird.

(Too everyone else that doesn't use heat detectors or something, a grey haze covers the transformation.)

His vision got weird too, a bit hazy, but at the same time incredibly focused over a wide area of sight.
And then there was the agony.
Screaming in pain, he raised his arms to his head, long, strong, clawed arms. His scream turned into a bestial roar, full of fury, about the same time as a very small sound of metall hitting the ground appeared, as the bullet was forced out of his body, the wound healing rapidly.

But Gareth had lost conciousness by now, and was replaced my something else entirely.

The haze dissapated, leaving a slender, wolf-like being, but only for a second.
Yellow eyes wide open, nose sniffing, it discovered some of the snipers, both trough his smell, but also trough some unknown instinct.
Leaping off, it ran towards the closest sniper, who barely had time to scream before his body got, literally, torn apart. The next never even saw it coming, and died with a crushed head. The third...
The werewolf arrived with its head split in something that looked like a grin, to see the shocked figure it remembered so well lifting by the throat, and raised its hand, claws ready, and lashed out with killing force...

OOC: ofc, you decide how hurt you get, or if you get hit at all... just don't make it easy for yourself please. I would just hate it if all this effort went to waste, lols...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: What does ofc mean?)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Fucker" Kole stated flatly as he fired his .50cal rifle into the things chest just as its claw descended and left a long gash in his chest. "Get the fuck out of here!" Kole said as he dropped a grenade onto the still figure and rapidly left the area his squad in toe. He saw the government soldiers disembarking from the troop transport, heading their way. "They havent seen us yet" Kole said into the radio "leave quietly."

Bachten heard the distinct sound of several .50calibre rounds being discharged, and heard a bestial roar. "what the hell was that?" he said as again a few seconds later an explosive discharged its lethal cargo.

Looks like they know you're there at least, we have remained undetected so far, I'd suggest leaving doesnt really matter how you do it, just do and theyl pursue you as the most likely course so your not out of hot water just yet.

OOC: Mordeth the grenade is going to have to hurt you a little bit and your probably going to change back to your "normal" form from the severe discharge being released from a grenade on your chest.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_More government soldiers,_ thought Choi, barely noting them. His mind was narrowly focused on revenge, avenging Jing. His squad were all dead. The snipers had been deadly and effective. Yet they took a few with them. Where Gareth had gone he didn't know, but the monster that had appeared was insane. And now government forces were closing in. A monster, government soldiers, the assailant of Jing disappeared: yep, shit day.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Well ofc I will. was what i had planned anyway, can't have myself ravaging trough the whole game now could I? (altough it was Ordo Xeno Commander (Wraith) I was thinking of attacking, as he was a sniper, but it worked out all right.))

As something blasted him backwards, the werewolf howled in pain. 
Trying to rise up its knees buckled, and it started losing hair and size rapidly. Snarling in frustration, it cluthed at its chest in obvious pain, before the transformation was over, leaving a gasping Gareth lying in a small pool of blood.

Hearing the soliders come closer, without really knowing how he had gotten where he was, he started running as fast as he could, which in his wounded state meant almost as fast as the normal humans.

Running to where Fenrakk and Choi was still standing dumbfound, he shouted "RUN! soliders are coming. Alot of them!"
Coming a bit closer, he added "What is it? you seem like you have seen a ghost."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: yea, I thought it was me too, but then again I am a mile away. Although I do want to reveal my secret sometime soon 

Wraith had seen the transformation through his scope. His bullet had barely missed due to the movement and disruption of the air around the creature. He was not happy, he did not miss. He sighted in again, but the creature was moving too fast. Scanning the area again, he spotted some other soldiers. _The Government_ he thought. _Easy pickings for me then_. He sighted in on the first one and pulled the trigger. A few seconds later the man simply dropped, a large hole in his chest. The man had barely hit the ground when the second man was forced backwards by another bullet smashing through his skull. Wraith managed to drop a third man before the men realised what was happening and scattered.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: what did I copy? You going into the trees? Remember, I'm slightly mutated, I can hear you a mile away 
OOC: Gareth, why was I included in your post, I'm in a culdesac, remember?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: yea, you can hear me, but to cover that distance, even at a sprint still takes a little while. Plenty enough time for me to shoot


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I'm waiting for you... sniper vs. sniper....
Get off your lazy ass and get yourself killed :biggrin: (no offense intendede)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole heard another shot and saw one of the government soldiers drop a large hole in its chest. 'That claibre...' he thought, 'Wraith!'. "Wraith report, why are you firing on them were making a withdrawl, let them finish the work here, dont kill them get the fuck out! we have a different destination in mind... unless you betray me..." Kole got into the truck after beating the driver and binding him with tape, "Start it up you stay in here and the rest of us will ambush the soldiers likely coming back" Kole said to the one called Jag... 

Bachten heard the shot before he saw the man drop he orderd the men to spread and lay down fire they were all equiped with infrared, the target would be easy he thought... when all of a sudden in his ear piece he heard Agorus shriek the truck you fool theyr taking it, it moves as you speak! "split up!" Bachten shouted. "some of those dogs are taking the truck... me and my 18 will move back and recover it while the other half move forward and kill the rest of them!"
Bachten arrived in the clearing and found the transport just gaining momentum... "Fire dammit!" he screamed the car jackers had already seen them and were responding with very high calibre mounted machine guns the pieces divided up between the men to lessen the burden, they all fired taking 9 men in a hail of fire instantly... but it came from the side of them not the truck, and the rest were quickly killed besides the one... the general...

Half the soldiers take up positions and begin the advance towards Chrismanns group providng covering fire, your unable to fire at them due to superior firepower but you kill a few... prepare for hand to hand combat

OOC: Ordo I'm assuming youre still with us am I correct?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk heard the soldiers before he saw them.
He had no idea how many there were, but they were there. He heard bodies being pierced by high-calibre bullets.
'Here we go again...'


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_They can attack all they want,_ thought Choi, _Wouldn't make much difference anyhow._ Choi sent a stream of AK rounds at the opposing forces, and around 3 of them fell. His weapon made the dreaded "Click" noise, and Choi threw it one side. The enemy was approaching closer and closer, and it seems hand to hand combat would have to happen. Just as he prepared for the enemy's charge to hit home, he remembered a old quote _"All war is based on deception."_ So, Choi sheathed his knife, and threw up his hands in surrender. When the enemy came close enough, they would be relaxed and not expecting combat, and he would have enough time to draw his knife and pistol and take them by surprise.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: yea, ill pull out and meet up with you.

Wraith heard his commander shouting over the mic. He moved slowly, making sure he wasn't detected. He slipped out of his position, packed up his gun and began to move on an intercepting course to catch up with his squad.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: sry fenrakk. Wraith you DID hit me, the bullet triggered my transformation. Chrisman we are likely the last 2 people of our 'group' to still be in sight of enemies, so we run... or i do.

Sighing as Choi only stood muttering and shooting at the oncoming soliders (Whom obviously was outnumbering them 10 to 1) Gareth thank whatever gods might exist that his wounds healed at tremendous speed. 
Running up to Choi, hitting him in the head so he fainted, Gareth slunng the limp body over his shoulder and ran for thick forest, bullets whining around him, scratching him but not hitting him.
"Curse this, how did we suddenly end up in such a war?" he exclaimed as his ear was raked by a bullet.

OOC: we'll run for awhile until Choi wakes up, prob a few kilometers... Fenrakk you catch up


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: oh, ok sweet . Damnit though, incendiary rounds are like uber though! grr


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: well, i copied what werewolves do to bullets in 'Underworld'. its a movie just in case you never heard of it.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: heard of it, never watched it tho 

Fenrakk saw Gareth running, Choi over his shoulder.
'Up and at 'em, let's move,' he said over the mic. He and his squad moved as quickly as they could without being spotted (which was quite fast, with the incompetence of the enemy soldiers)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole hoisted the commander up into the transport (non to gently) "so whats your name?" Kole said after taking a seat. the general began to sob, "Spit it out worm!" "Brachten" he replied showing some degree of courage. "Rank?" Kole said "4 star general, Agorus doesnt care whether I live or die, I have failed..." "Well before you die you will tell us all you know, hopefully you choose the easy way..."

Kole tossed the mutilated body out of the transport, just in time for wraith to show, "Get in, we have work to do soldier."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Since when didn't we have work"* Wraith muttered under his breath. *"Roger that, sir"* he replied. *"Lets move"*. Wraith took a seat, secured his rifle and pulled out his pistol, just in case.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ow, what hit me?" said Choi, and noticed he was in a totally different place. Odd.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The transport moved swiftly through the abandoned streets passing burned out buildings on its way to the pentagon. "Keep weapons ready" Kole said over the rumble of the engine, as he tapped the gunner. "How much farther it cant be bu---" Kole said as he heard a gunshot go off and the transport go off road and hit a dead tree.

Climbing from the back squad in toe, Kole moved to the drivers door and opend it up. Jag was bleeding profusely from the remnants of his arm and he fell out screaming as he hit the ground. "Gahhhh!!!!!!!" the wounded trooper screamed, "What did you see? what hit us?!?!" "C-cul-tists sir" he stammered, "I-I think I can survive sir, j-just an arms all." "Sorry trooper you'll slow us down" Kole said to the wide eyed Jag and pulled out his combat blade and slit his throat. "A good death is the best we can hope for..." he said to the dying man.

THIS IS FOR THE OTHER GROUP!

Sgt. Brag and his squad moved through the empty buildings gaining ground on the wastelanders slowly but surely. Then he came to the mouth of a sinkhole, "what the..." he whispered, "Quickly this is where they wouldv gone! Its connected to the sewers they could get anywhere with this! Move out!"

Thats where you guys are going hope you dont mind me controlling your moves but you gotta get to the pentagon somehow and thats all I could think of.

OOC: Im gonna be gone til Sunday (stupid up north) and I have absolutely no internet up there so I'll post as soon as I get back.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: PM me your plansd and I'll post the updates

Fenrakk moved through the sewers. He had stayed back to give Gareth and Choi some covering fire as they went in. One soldier had his leg clipped, and now he was using Fenrakk to suppport his weight.
Fenrakk despised the sewers. Few hiding spots, little room for maneuvre, and a smell of crap was like was like walking through the fires of Hell with a Korean Greatcoat. He knew his squad felt no different, but they had to keep moving.
Fenrakk had taken the lead, his supersenses able to track Gareth's movement. He didn't know where the sewers led, but they would find out soon enough.

OOC: sorry about controlling your moves, I just think there are too many lengthy run-on battles. I do suppose they followed us though, so if you stop to rest and I catch up, we can face them in a close-quarters battle. That would be a nice change.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: is this thread dying?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: I'm unable to post until friday or saturday, control my moves (Chris and fenrakk), if you wish, or my char will simply follow you. And warhammer be damned if this thread dies. GM, take more control, maybe skip ahead some days and get a little action.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: pretty sure its not dying heres an update

Brag moved through the sewers when the pointman spotted the first of the wastelanders and was summarily shot down. "There!" he screamed as fire was directed into Fenraks group.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watched as Charles fell, a bullethole in his leg. He rolled into a dead-end hallway and brought his gun to bear.
Fenrakk layed the trooper he was carrying down and brought his own gun to bear. His men kept the troops at bay while he searched for the leader.
He spotted a bald-headed man towards the rear, shouting something to the rest. Bingo, Fenrakk thought, as his high-calibre AP bullets tore through his skull.

OOC: seeing as how Gareth is ahead of me with Chrisman, Chris can contol him for now. Just wait for a while so I can catch up


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I have one little gripe with the weapons used in this thread. You guys are all using like .50cal guns (my group) when I'm hefting the ONLY .50cal capable gun. Fenrakk and co, you maybe mutant, but you did not detail that you had access to an advanced armoury that contained rifles that fire AP round (which don't actually exist). Im trying to get a little realism into this thread. Im hefting a .50cal variant of the L96, because I had access to a Marine Corp Armoury, due to our squad being marines. Im also carrying a Desert Eagle, the biggest calibre issue pistol in the world at the moment, reason, again I had access to the Marines Armoury. Please guys, don't try to overpower your weapons. I may have a huge gun with awesome bullets, but I give up the ability to fire rapidly. If i wanted to be cheesy, I would have taken the M85 semi-auto .50cal Barret, but I didn't. Fenrakk and co, you're probably using Ak47's or the Kalashnikov, fine, they have big 7.62x39 steel core rounds which punch through armour, but aren't AP, and wont hurt a tank, unlike a .50cal Anti-Material Incendiary round, which will penetrate bullet proof glass and burn the bollocks off whatever is inside. Just keep it real guys


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: my sniper rifle is a custom prototype weapon.


Fenrakk101 said:


> EQUIPMENT: Fenrakk is armed with a high-velocity sound-muffled high-caliber prototype sniper rifle, and for his sidearm he has a high-caliber pistol (Think Halo Magnum)
> TEAM EQUIPMENT: After raids on still-standing black market shops, team 101 has acquired one sniper rifle and pistol for each member, with enough ammo to push back a Tyranid horde (If they got the chance to fire all the bullets). Their base camp is a mystery, constantly moving and never found until it's become useless.


But I see your point we'll say my squad has average weapons and my gun isn't sound-muffled 


OOC: besides, it's not like this is going to happen tomaarrow, by the time this happens we'll have Armor-Peircing rounds...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Yea, but you can't exactly fire a sniper rifle at the same ROF as an assault rifle


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: ROF? :non-military cyclops:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Neither am I, I just know the lingo. ROF = Rate Of Fire = how fast your gun fires, normally in bullets per second.

:Military Lingo Cyclops:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I don't have a high ROF :you're wasting my time cyclops:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I'll assume you were firing your pistol down the hallway then 
OOC: Can my squad please get some instructions, I'm getting mighty bored (as you may be able to tell)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: what hallway? :you're dreaming this cyclops:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

FENS NOT A CYCLOPS!!!!!!!! :laugh:

OOC:OK... im back sorry for the delay, progress reports came and i didnt do to well, and on top of that day after they come in i suspended, figures eh?

Kole got up from the cooling corpse and hefted his rifle, "Move out kill these bastards to a man" Kole said as he ran into cover and fired shots hearing screams with each round discharged. He witnessed the abomination of their leader horns curling up its head and smiled to himself, "Your mine" he said as he moved to flank, and motioned for one of his men to follow. "We kill the leader and these dogs will scurry to their hovels in defeat" he said.


Brag ran down the hallway firing shots as he went seeing his squad mates and the wastelanders dying in equal numbers, "Eye for an eye" he mumbled to himself as he shot one of the wastelanders in the face and moved on for more kills.

OOC: fen its not the rate of fire that concerns me, its the realism of your squad they didnt have acess to any advanced wargear and definately no experience or training with it, so doesnt make sense how youre all specialists... not tryin to be unfair just real


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

As soon as the truck hit the tree Wraith was out, pistol leveled. Squeezing of rounds, he quickly emptied the mag into several opponents before discharging the first, and loading a second within a few seconds. Still firing, he made his way across the street and behind some cover, where he brought his rifle around. Sitting it atop an old rusted vehicle's hood, he started firing into the group, each round blowing apart whatever piece of the body it hit. The group started to disintegrate rapidly as their men fell in pieces.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Well when I joined I pictured a ragtag team of specialists but I see your pint I'll tone it down a little (but we still had access to black market weapons)

Fenrakk watched as one of his men was blown apart by a shot to the face. Anger flared in him - he had never lost a man.
He looked to the shooter - one of the newcomers from before. He brought his gun to bear, ready to kill the bastard for breaking his record.

OOC: NM I'm aiming for you and unless sumthing happens your head will either be too far away to find, or nowhere at all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Fen we killed a few of your guys back at our previous engagement :grin:

Brag tripped just in time to hear a shot being fired at his previous position and looked back to see one of his men take a round to the head, exactly where he would've been hadnt he fell. He was up in a flash doing all he could do... run at his newest assailant.

Kole ran through the ruins, "Your mine" he said under his breath looking at the mutant "captain", he fired several rounds from his desert eagle and nearly put the thing as it was best described down, and jumped upon it like a ravenous beast killing it and licking the blood off of his blade. he said to himself "what the fuck did I just do?" as he licked his lips free of the blood, he found it intoxicating...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: my guys snuck away before you killed them...
OOC: and are u talking about me or did you catch up with Gareth? If me, then how do you know I'm a mutant, the mutations are only subtle...

Fenrakk saw Brag charging and reached for his combat knife. But it was too late - Brag was already upon him. He was thrown to the floor.
Fenrakk brought his fist to bear and gave Brag a firce undercut/uppercut/whater-its-called-when-you-punch-them-in-the-bottom-of-their-chin. Brag flew backwards, stumbling as he went.
Fenrakk pulled out his combat knife and prepared to stab Brag in the heart.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Brag spit blood and moved out of the way... barely he noticed as he noticed the knife buried to the hilt in his shoulder, and grimaced in etreme pain as he hit the man on top of him in the head knocking him off, then getting up shakily noticing he was surrounded, he raised his hands and dropped his firearm and gave a coy smile hoping it worked, then frowning as he noticed the man he had engaged raise a pistol to his head.

Agorus steepled his hands on his desk disappointed how the "cleanup" had gone and Bachtens failure, 'If only I could torture him' he thought to himself hoping that the wastelanders would just kill Brag, or that he wouldnt give any information, at the rate his men were going one man could destroy the whole compound, he thought with a scowl watching the camera.

Kole got up from the corpse noticing that all the mutants had run off, "Have we taken any casulaties?" he asked "Looks like we lost our tarnsportation time to walk."

OOC: I dunno what to do with Gareth's and Choi's group, lets say they come back to Fenrakk? also Fen do with Brag as you please.

Chrisman and Mordeth you are going back towards Fen's group


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Actually, I was going to catch up with them. We'll assume they found a safe spot in a large, debris-filled room (with lots of cover) and have been resting.

Fenrakk looked at the man at the working end of his Magnum. He grinned.
'Hold him down,' he growled. His remaining men lifted the man up. Fenrakk counted three.
He looked around. Charlie was dead - he had watched him fall.
The soldier whom he had been carrying was unconscious, several bulletholes in his chest. There was a faint pulse, but it was unlikely that they would live.
Walking back to his squad, he grabbed the man and held the Magnum back to his neck. He gestured for two of his squad to grab Charlie and the other - they deserved a proper burial. He gestured for the final one to make sure the rest were dead.
He turned back to [Brag]. You're coming with us,' he said. 'Are you comfortable?'
[Brag] spat out a wad of blood. 'Why, yes, never felt better,' he managed.
Fenrakk kicked him so hard in the ass that he flew a foot in the air and landed on his face. Fenrakk ripped off a sleeve from his jacket and used it to tie his hands together.
'And now?'
'No.....'
'Good. Now, let's go see what my buddies want to do with you,' he said, and went towards where Gareth and Choi were.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Stopping in a sligthly larger area in the sewers, Gareth let his body slide down a wall. 
He was tired. More tired than he had ever been.

"Where...are...we?" he said between whezees to Choi.
"Where..are fenrakk?" 
saying so he heard several gunshots echo trough the tunnels.
"Never mind... i guess they will catch up...soon..."

ooc: amazing... i feel as tired as my char right now...in real...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I don't think I've told you my real name yet; you all think I'm Scrin 

Walking into the room, Fenrakk saw that there was lots of debris, most of which seemed rearrangeable. _Good_, he thought. _Now that we defeated them, we find the perfect cover._
Turning his attention to Brag, he saw fear in the man's eyes. Following his gaze, he saw Gareth unconscious on the floor. He tossed Brag to another and ran towards him.
Gareth was unconscious, but fine. Tired, but fine.
He watched as Choi stirred from under some debris. He was asleep too.
Fenrakk watched as the killed man was gently laid down on some debris, hands clasped over his chest. The injured man was placed on the floor, coughing madly. Jasmen, the team's medic, was tending to him instantly, patching his wounds and applying what little medicine they had between the squad. There was no doubt that he would die, but they could make it easier for him.
They would burn their bodies, tradition of their cult. But before they did so, they would need to turn this room into a fortress, The newcomers were far beyond reasoning with, having already shown their love for hostility. And there was no question that there would be more of Agorus's troops.
He soon began directing his men through the emergency renovations...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: just a footnote... you DID tell us your name, earlier on. Us, that being me and Choi...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"there it is men, our goal" Kole radioed to his squad, "behold the pentagon!" he said with a laugh as they proceeded towards it, "be wary..." he said all of a sudden grim as they set off into the forest surrounding it.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Ah yes, I told u, sorry. But remember, Choi doesn't know 

Fenrakk grinned.
The scratch-built fortress wasn't exactly elegant, but it sure was better than anything Agorus could pull off. There were firing poaitions, windows, bulkheads, [those things in the sides of bunkers where you throw enemy grenades], and a basement.
Gareth and Choi had moved towards the back, behind some armor plating. The room was a one-way-in room, perfect for the building.
Even now, his men were starting a bonfire to burn the two corpses on. The wounded man had said his prayers and voiced his sins before he died, with his squadmates as an audience. It was sad and dramatic, but they would have shared the same fate. They had already been attacked once, and one of his squad was stuck using a pistol, due to a bullet to the arm. (This pistol was Fenrakk's Magnum, since he wanted everyone to stand a chance).
He himself was on the roof of a mound of junk and corpses, watching for invaders. They would be here soon.

OOC: Sorry if this is like godmodding, I just wrote what came to mind.
OOC: I'm between you and the Pentagon, so expect resistance


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Ah crap, I lost track of the story. Shows you what happens if you don't post for a week or so


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: basically, we killed Agorus's sergeant, and now you, Gareth, me and my squad are holed up in a junk fortress between the Pentagon and NM


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: wait how does this work? why exactly are you blocking us?

Kole growled as he recognised the man sitting atop the ramshackle fortress, he was the one they ran into. "Place a shot between his legs." He told Wraith, "As for the others find your targets and fire at will, this will be a repeat of last time, we weaken them and let Agorus clean it up while we make for the Pentagon." Kole said, then gave the signal to fire, he knew they wouldnt all die but some sure as shit would.

Agorus smiled recognizing the guile and cunning of the man intel named as Kole and the others leader Fennrak. He knew Kole would plan a similar hit and run but this time they would both get caught. "You are not cunning enough to make it past me..." Agorus said flashing a smile that sent a shiver down his new generals spine.

OOC: this time Agorus intends to capture us both instead of letting it be a replay of last time.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Let him try... :grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: theres no getting out of it this time :grin: for either of us


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Agorus smiled recognizing the guile and cunning of the man intel named as Kole and the others leader Fennrak.


OOC: *SPELL MY NAME RIGHT!* :ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:

Fenrakk watched as the newcomers appeared again.
'Don't these guys learn,' he mumbled. 'They're heading for Agorus, but they think that this whole mess isn't a waste of time or ammo... I pity them.'
With that, he brought his rifle to bear. BOOM!
But the shot was not made by either group. Fenrakk spun, watching an entire column of Agorus vehicles making their way towards them.
'Oh crap...' he said aloud, re-aiming his rifle.

OOC: Don't worry about me not taking casualties; first of all, there's only three left, and second; I only do headcounts after battles :wink:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Oh crap," said Choi as the column rolled down the road towards the ramshackle fortress. It would be useless to fire his pistol and the armour, he was out of grenades and his AK-47 was on its last clip. "Are we dead?" asked Choi.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"I doubt it..." Gareth said, turning his red gaze towards the vehicles, dragging his sword for the first time in ages. "But I would advise laying low after the first round of bullets pass us, then maybe they will attack the cultists instead, thinking us dead.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole watched the massive column moving forward and scowled, he then heard some rustling in the bushes. He raised his rifle and pointed it at the treeline watching as goverment men walked out rifles raised and ready to fire, they said "Hands up, Agorus wants you alive." Kole replied "Well then" he said dropping his rifle and muttering into the radio, "Play along this is the only way to get inside..."

Colonel Delt approached the ramshackle fortress, he was followed by heavy tanks. He said into a loud speaker, "Come out with your hands up! As you can see we easily have enough firepower to destroy you... and Agorus wants to speak with you, I'd comply or you die..."

OOC:yes you have to come out, all of you k:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk heard what the man said and knew he was not lying. The fortress was built with soldiers in mind, not mammoth tanks.
'I have a plan,' he said.
In a few minutes, the squad (not Choi or Gareth, they can make that decision). They were quickly searched by the soldiers. they didn't find any weapons.

OOC: I've surrendered (and in any latter posts/updates, they will never recover our weapons :wink: )


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith had been hiding under some make-shift cover when he saw the government soldiers come out. He heard what they said over his commander's radio. *"Sir, do you want me to remain in position and cover the outside? In case a quick retreat is necessary, I can move to a vantage point outside the fortress and watch from there. This rifle will punch through those walls like they are paper"*

OOC: BTW, I'm changing my gun to the Barret M95 Bolt Action .50cal with all the rounds I was carrying before (AP, Incendiary, hollow point). It's essentially the same gun, just a little bigger, a tad more powerful and looks freaking awesome. No real change except from appearance to be honest.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi had had enough of this war. Choi left cover with his hands in the air, leaving his trusty old AK and pistol in the fortress. Hopefully they would just be deposited in some prison camp where they could make their escape and wage their own private war on the totalitarian government. "I am unarmed." this was a lie, for a bayonet was concealed in a scabbard. It would be useful if the government turned nasty.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: sorry I'm late was at my granny's (incredible how my brother can hog the computer even there :scratchhead: )
OOC: we need an update, I really don't have anything to post


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Yes wraith come out... we'll need you inside." Kole replied to Wraith as he saw him emerge from the foliage and walk forward and they were brought to the Pentagon.

UPDATE!
You are herded into a room, all of you are in the same room bound to the wall, you still have a little time to speak to eachother before Agorus comes.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Face to face again, mutant"* Wraith snarled. *"If it weren't for these bonds your body would cover the walls"*


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk sighed. Even bound in chains, disarmed, at the mercy of hostile enemies, they still chose to be overly violent.
He turned to his squad, which had been conveniently placed next to him, one to his left and two to his right.
'Listen, when Agorus comes, keep your mouths shut - hopefully [Kole]'s group will be dumb enough to grab his attention' he whispered. His squad nodded - nobody else did


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"I can hear you..." Kole said to Fenrakks group. "Agorus surely knows we are all enemies... It matters not who grabs his attention." 

OOC: I want every1 to post about their current situation before I have the next update.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: I've kinda given up on the whole language barrier thing, since someone decided to kill the only English speaker in my (now dead) group)

Just on the other side of the room, was Jing's killer. Yet, bounded in chains, Choi was powerless to take the revenge he so greatly desired. So, this was it. One interview with Agorus, and then they'd probably be executed. Still, that bastard Kole was going down with them to hell. And even if they weren't kill, he was still going down. Luckily, it seemed the guards hadn't disarmed him, but his bayonet was still out of reach. Nothing was going right today, it seems.
"So.....how are going to get out of this less than brilliant situation?" said Choi, ignoring the other group.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking at the Korean and smiling Kole said "So hows your girlfriend?" with a broad smile and a laugh as he spit out a paperclip and caught it in between two fingers, smiling as he began to undo himself. He let himself hang there bonds undone and holding himself up waiting for Agorus or one of his aids.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: sry for my delayed post xD

personal update: Hearing Fenrakks words, Gareth drew a quitet breath... picked up his weapons... and walked out, suddenly throwing them all away with full force, sending them flying out of sight over the forest edge.
"I'd be damned if I'd let you take my weapons," he said right before getting knocked out by the soliders that detained him.

Upon waking, the first thing he noticed was that he was bound on hand, feet, and, surprisingly, his neck, making him almost totally immobile.
Glancing around, he noticed all the others, both 'his' group and the damned cultists.
"Well... at least we are alive," he said, closing his eyes.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith saw his commander freeing himself, and decided it was time to take advantage of his history, which no one, not even Kole knew. He simply wrenched the chains out of the wall and snapped them off his wrists and ankles. Wraith was not human, well not fully. He had been part of a security force that was tasked with looking after the 'experiments' (mutants too all you guys) and during a training exercise he had suffered bodily harm. Due to the experimental nature of the area where they were, the scientists took a chance, and installed strength enhancing bionics in his entire left arm, part of his right arm, his legs and chest as well as a thick steel plate in place of his badly damaged skeleton. He was close to superhuman, being very very strong, agile and fit because of the experiments. He was made to combat mutants.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kole smiled as he saw Wraith break his bonds and drop to the floor as he did likewise, Kole started to release his other troops. Kole walked up to the Korean man and punched him in the nuts as hard as he could, Kole dodged out of the way to avoid the puke. "Eye for an eye... Now men we'll have to wait for the agents to come to the door and open it for us, expect guns or tasers atleast."

The door opened soon after all of Koles men had gotten down and the agents entering were ambushed and killed, Kole waves goodbye to the others still locked up and tosses a key to Fenrakk who catches it, Kole slams the door shut and you hear a muffled "Good luck..."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watchee Kole's group leave and grinned. No doubt they would leave and draw Agorus's attention back to capturing them. Then he and his squad would make their escape, in that little time period when there were no soldiers to guard them, freeing Gareth and (reluctantly) Choi before they left.

OOC: Are you sure NM would let you do that? that's a little godmodding.. but then again, I have awesome weapons and an awesome squad, so I'm really just speaking for everyone else now


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: is it me, or are people dodging this thread? I see the people who've joined in this thread posting everywhere but here...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, missed a few days haha

Wraith dropped to the ground and waited for Agorus' men to open the door. As soon as it opened he was through it. He punched the first guy in the face, hearing the bones crack under the huge impact. Moving fast he spun the first guy into the second before kicking the third in the stomach. He turned back to the second and punched him in the throat, crushing his voice box and rupturing the arteries in the mans neck. Spinning back to the third he flipped over him, reached around and broke his neck. *"Area clear, SIR!"* He bent down and and picked up the guards pistol and baton. Checking the clip, he chucked it to his commander before picking up the other 2 pistols and handing them to the other men. He took 2 combat knives, it was all he would need.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I mean, I see Chrisman and Kole posting in other Rp threads, but not this one...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: sorry

Kole and his squad sneak down the hallway killing guards when they come upon them, searching for the labs, "There" Kole whispers to his men finger outstretched pointing to a flight of stairs they began to ascend...

Group 2 update

You free yourselves quickly and begin to head down the hallway, you must decide whether to follow us or to go the other way...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: apology accepted kay:

Fenrakk heard bullets coming from the hallway to his left. Although he despised the thought of meeting up with the attackers again, but undoubtedly they knew where to go.
He looked up. 'In here,' he whispered, opening up the chute to the air vents.
'It's a tight fit, but if we keep quiet, we can escape unnoticed,' he said as he helped his squad into the vents. Gareth likely wouldn't be able to make it into the vents, and though he loathed to admit it, he liked Gareth. Other than his squad, he was one of the few people he trusted.
But Agorus had to die, and that objective was primary.
He beckoned Chris to come up...

OOC: Chris this is where you decide to come with us to safety or stick with Gareth and make sure he doesn't go through what he's going through alone

OOC: and NM I see you got your first loss. I guess you're not as awesome as you think :laugh:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I still see NM posting in the Land of Nagash RP but not here... I can understand it if you have nothing to say, but at least say that here so we know you haven't abandoned us
OOC: And if Chrisman has left this thread, why don't we say he gets shot and killed right here and now?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: I still see NM posting in the Land of Nagash RP but not here... I can understand it if you have nothing to say, but at least say that here so we know you haven't abandoned us
> OOC: And if Chrisman has left this thread, why don't we say he gets shot and killed right here and now?


I havent abandoned this thread, just we are missing a few RPers who I need to know their decisions as of now, if they dont come back in a few days I will have them killed off, dont worry we will finish this lol.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: ...hmmmmmmmmmm. Who wants to grab a rifle and knock on someone's door? :laugh:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Chrisman your group is going to die and Gareth will die also, now me Ordo and fenn are the only major players in this game.

Kole heard gunshots down the hallway and what sounded like some garbled Korean and the roaring of that Vampire as they were all gunned down, (Fenrakk you escaped and are heading for Agorus I presume?) 

"So much for that..." Kole whispered as he moved down the flight of stairs into the labs, "So much..." he whispered under his voice astonished at the amount of tech and combat drugs arrayed around the room being worked on by men in dark green lab coats.

"Hands up!" Kole yelled at them sealing the blastproof door behind them, "Now how do these toys work..." he said hefting what looked like a flame thrower and aiming it at a scientist, and laughing as the man was engulfed in a green acid that melted the skin from his bone and left a pile of corroding bones on the floor.

"Hahaha excellent! Now the drugs... show us the results, on your errr.... volunteers..."

Fenrakk you head down the hallway and come upon a heavily stylised door, with blazing runes, raging across the surface and a huge inverse pentagram emblazoned in the middle, the door opens and a dark void greets you... take a step inside please :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I'm in the ventilation shafts... pay attention
OOC: I'm at a loss what to do since your update makes no sence


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: I'm in the ventilation shafts... pay attention
> OOC: I'm at a loss what to do since your update makes no sence


just do what I said and go inside the big satanic door of doom, I have a plan for the RP... incase you didnt notice Agorus is essentially the antichrist, I guess.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I know what you said, but I'm in a cramped ventilation shaft, and no antichrist I've ever heard of puts big fancy doors in ventilation shafts


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: well your no longer in a ventilation shaft, plz just play along.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: okay I was just in need of clarification

Fenrakk and the remaining members of his squad walked up to the door. He found himself feeling sick, nauseous. When one of his teammates threw up, he knew they were feeling the same.
As he walked forward to open the door, it opened on its own. The room was pitch-black, as though itwere a smooth wall painted black. He reached a hand in, watching as it simply disappeared into the darkness. Pulling it back, he saw that nothing had changed.
He and his squad turned on their lights and walked in. It was as though the darkness ate the light, and the high-power lights only revealed what was within 3 feet of them.
'It's quiet,' he said. 'Too quiet...'


----------

